# Pencil Skirt?



## makeupjunkie00 (Apr 8, 2009)

I was wondering what to wear with a pencil skirt? I have this thing at my school where we have to get dressed up, which I love to do! I really want to try a pencil skirt, but i don't know what to pair it with? Any ideas? Pics would really help! Thanks!!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's some ideas form the Forever 21 High Waist Pencil Skirt W/ Belt Outfit fashion faceoff!!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f17...fit-90396.html


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 8, 2009)

oookay! my favourite piece of clothing!

here are some ideas for you from my OOTD pictures:












standard puffy sleeve blouse

and some of celebs and models:






chiffon blouses


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2009)

I really need to get a pencil skirt!!! You always look awesome in them too, Rosie!!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks K! I just love em! I have a really tiny waist, so lower waist styles can make me look a little bit fat, whereas pencil skirts show it off. Gotta work with what you've got!


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Apr 8, 2009)

I would wear something with a V-neck because anything with a high neck looks terrible on me ( I'm 5'0 and it looks SO disproportional!) or a button down top.Black button downs are sexy, while white ones make any look classy. Pair it up with a nice long pendant or small pearls and you're good to go.


----------



## marionette (Apr 8, 2009)

How long is your pencil skirt?

If it's below the knees, I would stick to something very slimming and rather tight then accessorize. (due to my body structure)

If it's above, you can pretty much pair it with anything! A nice button down shirt with puffy sleeves or ruffles around the neck


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 8, 2009)

The looks Rosie posted are really good!

Rosie you really suit pencil skirts!!





I love them but I just don't have the shape that suits them


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol Katie.. I don't even have a shape!


----------



## Lucy (Apr 8, 2009)

i've actually never tried on a pencil skirt! they look amazing on you though rosie.

i think a nice voluminous blouse would be good. you don't want anything too close fitting or plain because it will make a weird sillouette.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Any blouse or silk top (or something similar) would look fine.



You could also wear a nice sweater if it was cold. Have fun!


----------



## berryrachel (Apr 8, 2009)

I totally agree with pinksugar! she has some great pics!!! I would suggest that or if you don't want to go too too dressy I would wear a like a one clear color and big accessories!!!! Thats what i love to do!!

Or you can wear a crisp dress up shirt!


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Apr 9, 2009)

[[Thanks for everyone's great ideas. Pinksugar, I loved the second shirt in your pics. So pretty and classy. You really pull them off. Don't know about me, but I'm gonna try! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 9, 2009)

Rosie , some nice pics


----------



## amymonel (Apr 10, 2009)

simple elegant tank tucked underneath the skirt. If its cold, wear a cropped jacket or a cardigan. can't go wrong!


----------



## Aniger86 (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've actually never tried on a pencil skirt! they look amazing on you though rosie. Ditto. I haven't worn pencil skirts either but am think of getting one that's just at knee level or slightly above for work, thanks for the great pixs!


----------

